# Shaking bunny?



## Tar0 (Mar 10, 2018)

I am a first time bunny owner and have done plenty of research but I noticed that my bunny Taro is shaking a lot more today and was wondering if he's just feeling hot or is this normal?

I don't think he's scared because he's comes out of his box to get some pets.

Currently 68° and he's been pooping and eating well


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 10, 2018)

When a rabbit it’s shaking it means it’s hot or it’s scared. Was the rabbit an outdoor rabbit before you got him or indoor, if indoor it shouldn’t be hot for the rabbit. If it was an outdoor rabbit and it’s cold then it might be because of the heat.

Feel the rabbits ears, if they are hot then it’s too warm for the rabbit. Rabbits regulate their body temperature with the ears. If he’s not. 

Then he might just be unsure with everything, takes some days for a kit to settle in and discover that everything aren’t scary, he dosen’t have any safety from the siblings and the mom. And everything it’s new for him. 

My rabbit was shaking the first day I got him but he still explored and let me thouch him but he was still unsure with me and little scared of all the new sounds and huge people walking around.


----------



## Tar0 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hermelin said:


> When a rabbit it’s shaking it means it’s hot or it’s scared. Was the rabbit an outdoor rabbit before you got him or indoor, if indoor it shouldn’t be hot for the rabbit. If it was an outdoor rabbit and it’s cold then it might be because of the heat.
> 
> Feel the rabbits ears, if they are hot then it’s too warm for the rabbit. Rabbits regulate their body temperature with the ears. If he’s not.
> 
> ...



That helps a lot, it might just be him not used to the environment, he's only been here for a week or so but I think it might be because of people staying over that have him a bit anxious. He's always been an indoor rabbit to my knowledge.


----------

